# Sweet husband's new interest in the girl's feeding. Oh, dear.



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

I manage the girls care (vet, health, food, potty, etc.) and my husband plays with them and takes them for walks (and they love him best, of course) and watches them and feeds them when I am at an appointment or the like. 

He mentioned that they seem hungry and seem to always be looking for food and he wants to feed them more! I told him no and that they will actually be getting their food cut back a bit once they are not fed as puppies. He was sort of shocked and said that they should not be cut back. I explained that they are being fed double now as puppies and that Ziwipeak is a calorie dense food, blah, blah. He is used to free feeding so them getting measured amounts at set times is different for him, and me, too, really. He had Mick before me and he was free fed and was never larger than a bit over 5 pounds so it worked for him.

They will each be getting 1/3 cup of ZP at each meal when we make the change. I know that is the amount many of you feed of kibble. I planned to do it around the first of November when they will both be over one year old. 

I saw another post today about Chis seeming to be endless feeding pits. It is true. I will manage the food change but I know that he will likely overfeed them on the nights that he is in charge. It will not be often so it will be no harm. 

Just not certain (except having him read posts) how to get him to believe that I am not starving them. He actually pointed to Ruby and said "look at her-she has to be hungry, she is skin and bones"! She has always been bone-y. And skinny. Her breeder was so worried when we picked her up because you could see her hip bones. You can no longer see them but her spine can still very easily be felt. She has always been that way. Hope is small-ish to average but could be very round quickly if overfed. They are both healthy and are gaining weight appropriately.

This ought to be interesting.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

I would just monitor their weight when you cut them back. It doesn't sound like Ruby needs it at all tho? If she is super thin, putting a bit of weight on her might be good...reason being that if they get sick, their body has more to work with? Hope has always looked a very healthy weight and Ruby a wee bit thin (but not bad or unhealthy).


----------



## tinkybaby (Aug 29, 2011)

I know I am new but I have to agree with Flipped. We monitor feeding time here too and everyone gets a certain amount {except the puppy. She is free fed during her play times I just set a bowl out}. But like Flipped said Ruby could probably stand to get a little bit more food if she is thin.


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Yeah, good point, ladies. They are currently being fed double for their weight. I had read so much about ZP making them chubby. Hope will get dropped back some but Ruby should perhaps stay put for awhile. She is also my slower eater (figures!) but Hope is polite (or scared of Ruby) and they each know which bowl is theirs and do not take from the other which is nice.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

jesuschick said:


> Yeah, good point, ladies. They are currently being fed double for their weight. I had read so much about ZP making them chubby. Hope will get dropped back some but Ruby should perhaps stay put for awhile. She is also my slower eater (figures!) but Hope is polite (or scared of Ruby) and they each know which bowl is theirs and do not take from the other which is nice.


That IS nice...mine are all sneaky, conniving little hoover bastards that will cheat lie and steal for just one more bite!!!


----------



## Amandarose531 (Aug 9, 2010)

flippedstars said:


> That IS nice...mine are all sneaky, conniving little hoover bastards that will cheat lie and steal for just one more bite!!!


rofl!

Mine too. We have to put Godrics serving down, count to ten and put Gretels down in the other room. He is polite and will let her investigate his bowl....right up until she eats it all and he stands around looking confused wondering where his food went, he never causes a fuss.


----------



## Audreybabypup (Sep 14, 2010)

Audrey is a very long lean very thin girl. Her ribs don't shgow buy her spine does. Not severly but it does show. I've actually had to up her diet and fat content. Is Ruby is thin I'd keep her on a good amount and not drop it.


----------



## AC/DC Fan (Sep 15, 2010)

flippedstars said:


> That IS nice...mine are all sneaky, conniving little hoover bastards that will cheat lie and steal for just one more bite!!!


VERY little makes me LOL. This did it!! Thank you, Kristi! :notworthy:


----------

